# externe HDD nach Formatierung weniger Speicher



## PhenomII-Fan (14. November 2010)

*Hallo zusammen.*

Ich habe mir 2008 eine *externe HDD* von Trekstor (400GB) gekauft [http://www.trekstor.de/de/products/detail_hdd.php?pid=12&page=6] und wollte diese als Backup nutzen. 
Damals habe ich ein Komplett-Image meine 320er HDD im PC gemacht (*mit Paragon Drive Backup Personal*). Nach Abschluss der Sicherung hatte die Trekstor Platte auch wirklich nur noch 320GB, sprich dieser Wert zeigt Windows an. Naja, da dachte ich mir: _"Kein Problem, dass wird sich mit der nächsten Formatierung wieder legen..."

_So, nun habe ich diese mal wieder formatiert (*die lange Variante*), da ich die vollen 400GB wieder nutzen wollte, aber danach werden trotzdem nur 320GB anerkannt - habe es auch an zwei PCs versucht.

→ Die Trekstor HDD hatte nie Fehler, oder Probleme, so dass die Ursache:  fehlerhafter Platter oder Sektion eigentlich wegfällt.

Naja, jetzt die simple Frage: Wie bekomme ich die HDD wieder in den Ursprungszustand, also auf volle 400GB zurück?


----------



## Vaykir (14. November 2010)

guck mal unter datenträgerverwaltung (unter verwaltung -> computer management) ob evtl nen paar gigabyte nicht partitioniert sind. kann manchmal vorkommen.


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. November 2010)

Es ist so wie Vaykir sagt, der Rest ist unzugeordneter Speicherplatz,
Das Programm hat eine Partition angelegt so gross wie die Quellfestplatte die du gespiegelt hast.
Der Rest bleibt ungenutzt, das ist normal, bzw ist abhängig von den Einstellungen die du im Image-Programm einstellst.
Das ändert sich auch durch formatieren nicht, da du ja nur die bestehende Partition formatierst und nicht die ganze Platte.
Geh wie Vaykir geschrieben hat in die Datenträgerverwaltung und such dir die externe HDD,
dann löscht du alle darauf bestehenden Partitionen bzw die eine mit den 320GB eben und erstellst dann eine neue Partition über den gesamten 400GB Bereich.

EDIT:
Obey your Master, Master, Master of Puppets i`m pulling your Strings.... 
Und das sogar noch auf Vinyl!


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (14. November 2010)

Danke schonmal Euch beiden. 

Ich hab noch XP, aber die Schritte sind im Prinzip die gleichen. Ich hab unter Verwaltung, Computerverwaltung und Datenträgerverwaltung die Trekstor Platte "gefunden". Dann mit rechstklick_ alle vorhanden Partitionen gelöscht_. Hat auch funktioniert, aber was ich befürchtet habe - die HDD wird nicht mehr angezeigt, weder in der Datenträgerverwaltung (_Datenträger neu einlesen_) noch im Arbeitsplatz, auch wenn ich diese abgetrennt und wieder neu angeschlossen habe...
*EDIT:*
Habe diese dann doch noch in der Datenträgerverwaltung gefunden. 
Die HDD wird gerade formatiert, allerdings sehe ich keine Fortschrittsbalken o.ä.. Ich melde mich dann nochmal.  


gustlegga schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Obey your Master, Master, Master of Puppets i`m pulling your Strings....
> Und das sogar noch auf Vinyl!


Da weißte, was Sache ist.


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. November 2010)

Das kommt bei XP gelegentlich vor das sich da was verschluckt.
Steck mal das USB Kabel bei laufenden PC ab, und schalte die Platte aus, bzw Netzteil ausstecken.
Dann bootest du deinen PC neu und steckst die Platte an einen anderen USB wieder an.
Dann dürfte sie wieder da sein.
Kann eventuell sein dass du die Platte in der Datenträgerverwaltung erst wieder "aktivieren" musst bevor du dann eine neue Partition erstellen kannst.
Sonst deinstallier die USB-Controller/Host-Adapter im Gerätemanager und lass sie nach einem Neustart neu laden.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (14. November 2010)

Habe sie doch noch gefunden. Ist oben editiert.


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. November 2010)

Na dann passt es ja.

Fortschrittbalken gibts in der Datenträgerverwaltung keinen. Irgendwann kommt dann mal "Formatierung abgeschlossen"
Wenn du allerdings keine Schnellformatierung machst wird das jetzt einige Zeit dauern...


----------



## Vaykir (14. November 2010)

jo immer schnellformatierung machen, alles andere dauert viel zu lange XD


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (14. November 2010)

Na toll. Wozu gibts dann eine (normale) langsame Formatierung, wenn angeblich die wesentlich schnellere auch reichen würde.


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. November 2010)

Normal formatieren soll man die Festplatte zB bei der ersten verwendung um eventuelle defekte Sektoren festzustellen, und wenn die Platte Probleme mit der Oberfläche macht.

Du kannst aber die Formatierung auch abbrechen, die Partition nochmal neu erstellen und dann Schnellformatieren auswählen.

EDIT:
Naja, jetzt ist ne halbe Stunde um, sollte also auch so bald mal fertig sein falls es nicht gerade eine alte langsame 5400er IDE Platte ist.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (14. November 2010)

gustlegga schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Naja, jetzt ist ne halbe Stunde um, sollte also auch so bald mal fertig sein falls es nicht gerade eine alte langsame 5400er IDE Platte ist.


Mir ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen:  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...n-steckers-zwecks-intaktheit.html#post2399590


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (16. November 2010)

Also, nach dem Abschmieren meiner Graka - und damit dem Abbrechen der Formatierung und weiteren Hinternissen/Umständen [], konnte ich dann den Rechner wieder in Betrieb nehmen. 
Die HDD habe ich dann diesmal auch im Schnellverfahren formatiert und - wie nicht anders zu erwarten - hat sie jetzt wieder ihre nominell 400GB. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle _Vaykir_ und _gustlegga_!


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. November 2010)

Mein Beileid zur gestorbenen Graka,
hatte das "Vergnügen" selber vor 2 Wochen.

Ansonsten:





> Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle _Vaykir_ und _gustlegga_!


Dafür ist das Board ja da.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (17. November 2010)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Mein Beileid zur gestorbenen Graka,
> hatte das "Vergnügen" selber vor 2 Wochen.


Danke für Dein Beileid.  
Noch ist sie ja nicht zu 100% tot. Die Hoffnung stirbt eben zuletzt.


----------

